# Photo Month - August



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Think a monthly portfolio of people's cigar photos may be a fun idea. Perhaps even get the photographers out there some incentive to post more photos! I'll try and start one each month.

Below are a few of mine taken this month.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Ill jump in on this. 
As a side note can we post what camera/lens combo was used along with settings?
BTW nice shallow DOF on the Ashtons!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

What the hell, here goes.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Nikon D600 w/105mm Nikkor Macro on tripod.

f/16 - 1/5 - ISO 100


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

Some really awesome shots there Henry! Catalogue or poster worthy for sure. Good to see another Nikon guy too. I've been needing some inspiration to fire up my D3 and 105 mm :boink: Hard to pick a favorite from these, but I think you did a fantastic job capturing the vibrant color and intricate detail of the El Centurion ring. :first:


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Cigar5150 said:


> Some really awesome shots there Henry! Catalogue or poster worthy for sure. Good to see another Nikon guy too. I've been needing some inspiration to fire up my D3 and 105 mm :boink: Hard to pick a favorite from these, but I think you did a fantastic job capturing the vibrant color and intricate detail of the El Centurion ring. :first:


Thanks. Cigar labels these days are so beautiful, it's hard not to take macro shots of them. Another one I took a week ago. A play on angles.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

FireRunner said:


> Thanks. Cigar labels these days are so beautiful, it's hard not to take macro shots of them. Another one I took a week ago. A play on angles.
> 
> Ah, very nice! And one of my favorites.


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

I like the shadow in the second shot Robbie. Gives the feeling of a perfect late afternoon/early evening.


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

cubanrob19 said:


> View attachment 45469


Ooh she's laying by the pool naked, this pic has me all hot and botherd.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

That's quite the ash there Andy. I found a nice B&M not too far from me that has a good variety of Kristoffs. They are next on my list to try. I've never seen one that did not LOOK fantastic. IMHO the pig tail and unfinished foot of some versions, along with the packaging with raw tobacco reminds me of the work that goes into these works of art. It's also a little like the work isn't quite done and it's up to me dust off the tobacco remnants, remove the tail and properly toast the enclosed foot. I'm really looking forward to trying a few.


----------

